# Anyone remember this?



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Was that tonight...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Clamshell Alliance at Seabrook?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, it was 1977 I believe.



7costanza said:


> Was that tonight...


I hope not, seeing Kennedy is in the top picture and he is armed.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My cousin was part of the Seabrook construction crew as an architect during the late 70's & 80's.
Some of the CA's antics are legendary... You think PETA is militant? CA was hardcore, hippie activism boy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Yes, it was 1977 I believe.


I remember taking the T into Boston afterwards, and seeing some returning hippie loser protesters with their faces still red from the old pre-OC chemical mace.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> My cousin was part of the Seabrook construction crew as an architect during the late 70's & 80's.


I think I might want to have a word with your cousin about some of my accomidations


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Some of the CA's antics are legendary...


They used to set-up tables on the Boston Common, selling baked goods they made at some commune. They got into one day with the Hare Krishnas, because the Krishnas were giving food away for free, raiding the Clamshell customers. Pure comedy....I wish I had a video of it.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I remember washing dishes for $2.00 an hour in Hampton Beach during the summers in the 80's & seeing some of the losers who made that nuke plant come in & drop 1/2 their paycheck in a night. Even at the age of 16, I knew there was something worng with those people and the quality of their workmanship. *

*Kind of like watching the Short Bus pull up & dump off the neer-to-do-ers and figuring the siren giving you a warning wasn't enough to keep you safe. Homer on the Simpson's made this crew look like rocket scientists.*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL, no shit. I dont doubt that for a second B...
Would that not be a riot? Hare Krishnas vs the consummate hippies.
You just have to let that one play out.... It's worth it's weight in comedic relief.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

You should see the other pics of these unwashed anti-nuker's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> LOL, no shit. I dont doubt that for a second B...
> Would that not be a riot? Hare Krishnas vs the consummate hippies.
> You just have to let that one play out.... It's worth it's weight in comedic relief.


The Krishnas were very active & aggressive around Boston back in the 70's-80's. They were eventually successfully sued (I can't remember why) and had to sell the Boston temple to pay the settlement.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The main point is these tree hugging hippie losers were wrong..Nuclear power is clean, safe and efficient. These are the same type of shitheads that have lead the " grassroot movement " to elect Obama and believe every word out of Gores and Michael Moores fat friggin mouths. I cant stand these pot smoking liberal moonbat sheeple...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

7costanza said:


> The main point is these tree hugging hippie losers were wrong..Nuclear power is clean, safe and efficient. These are the same type of shitheads that have lead the " grassroot movement " to elect Obama and believe every word out of Gores and Michael Moores fat friggin mouths. I cant stand these pot smoking liberal moonbat sheeple...


Don't hold back anything 7, tell us how you really feel


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Don't hold back anything 7, tell us how you really feel


That was the rated PG version...I erased and edited for those that might be watching.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Kimberly Wells:* Please, tell us your story Mr. Goddell.
*Jack Godell:* Well, you see, it, it was Costanza.
*Kimberly Wells:* Costanza?
*Jack Godell:* Yeah... Costanza. He was the architect on the project. Often went by the pseudonym Vandelay. Considering his craftsmanship I can understand why.
I told him those vibrations weren't normal, but he wouldn't believe me. God dammit I told Costanza!
*Kimberly Wells:* Why wouldn't he listen Mr. Godell?
*Jack Godell:* Wh, wh, why? You ask me why? He's Costanza, Lord of the Idiots that's why! He was mainly preoccupied with the history of toilet paper, rather than the stress fractures in the core reactor.
When we wanted to blow the whistle, he put a mickey in our drinks.
HE KILLED HIS FIANCE' GOD DAMMIT!!
*Kimberly Wells:* Why couldn't you bring Costanza to your superiors?
*Jack Godell:* Why? Because he was on the god dammed toilet with a Glamor magazine that's why.
Every 10 minutes, him and the Glamor, it was sickening.
I cant tell you what was going on... It's disgusting.
*Kimberly Wells:* What kind of man is Costanza?
*Jack Godell:* What kind of man? Are you kidding?
He's weak, he's spineless, a man of many temptations. Just an awful, awful person.
*Kimberly Wells:* Did Costanza cause the China Syndrome?
*Jack Godell:* Yes he did. And he killed my mother.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats dedication to your craft Koz...maybe your in the wrong line of work. My stomach is hurting from laughing..very funny stuff.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you little bro.. I tried to use the Jack Lemmon inflection...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I had a cousin in the NH national Guard during that Seabrook thing. He called it "Stick Time" when the called them up for perimeter duty. I also have a white sneakered pablim puking liberial hippy sister. Great discussions at family functions


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I also have a white sneakered pablim puking liberial hippy sister.


Thats why they made caller id.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Tuna said:


> I also have a white sneakered pablim puking liberial hippy sister.


Does she get mad when she finds out you don't serve chai soy lattes from that bar trailer of yours?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> They used to set-up tables on the Boston Common, selling baked goods they made at some commune. They got into one day with the Hare Krishnas, because the Krishnas were giving food away for free, raiding the Clamshell customers. Pure comedy....I wish I had a video of it.


Those tamborines can be a lethal weapon when thrown correctly!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Those tamborines can be a lethal weapon when thrown correctly!!!


I can't tell you how funny it was to see someone with hair down to his ass, looking like he slept in a dumpster, arguing with a bald freak wearing orange robes.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I can't tell you how funny it was to see someone with hair down to his ass, looking like he slept in a dumpster, arguing with a bald freak wearing orange robes.


 Sadly theyre probably both now in the Mass House or judiciary


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I love those revolvers.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> I love those revolvers.


Hey oldtimer......you may have to explain what a revolver is......


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

trueblue said:


> Hey oldtimer......you may have to explain what a revolver is......


It's a Beatle's album...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

was wondering where the hari krisners went 

use to see them out at the airport too


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I was a little lad then but remember when going to Logan Airport with my father and he would have to do a Robert Stack.... to pick up our relatives or family coming off flights. Very funny


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Look at what I assume is RI SP, since they have that NUMBER name tag thing. They are all bloused up, even have gauntlet gloves on. What I don't get is the 1940ish MP style flap holster in a cross draw set-up. Might have the wrong terminology. Basically holster is on backwards. I guess RI SP didn't get summer uniforms back then. 

These types of incidents helped to form the LECs as we know them today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> Look at what I assume is RI SP, since they have that NUMBER name tag thing. They are all bloused up, even have gauntlet gloves on. What I don't get is the 1940ish MP style flap holster in a cross draw set-up. Might have the wrong terminology. Basically holster is on backwards. I guess RI SP didn't get summer uniforms back then.


The head of the RISP back then was a dustbag who refused to retire, and insisted on everything being _really _"old school", including the cross-draw, flap holsters.


----------

